# عقول هندسية عربية تنتج اجهزة طبية عالية التقنية



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 مارس 2008)

تثبت أمتنا في كل يوم أنها قادرة على الفعل التكنولوجي، ففي تجربة فريدة تلاقت فيها عقول علماء الهندسة الطبية بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة، مع رؤوس الأموال المحلية التي أتاحتها إحدى شركات القطاع الخاص المتخصصة في إنتاج الإلكترونيات، 
 أنتجت لنا عددًا من الأجهزة الطبية عالية التقنية بتصميمات ومكونات محلية، وهي تجربة نقدمها لكل المحبطين والمثبطين. 

يقول دكتور ياسر مصطفى - أحد أعضاء فريق العمل وأستاذ الهندسة الطبية بجامعة القاهرة: 
كانت البداية في أواخر يوليو 1998 بتخصيص قطاع طبي بإحدى الشركات الخاصة للإلكترونيات؛ يقوم على إنتاج أجهزة طبية محلية100% تماثل الأجهزة الطبية الأجنبية من ناحية الجودة التكنولوجية وبسعر أقل؛ بحيث يتاح لجميع الأطباء في بلداننا استخدامها. حيث بدأ فريق العمل المكوّن من أطباء ومهندسين في تجميع كل المعلومات الخاصة بالتكنولوجيا الموجودة بتلك الأجهزة الأجنبية وإمكانياتها وأسعارها؛ لإعادة اكتشاف هذه الأجهزة. وكان مبدؤنا أن التجميع لا يُعدّ صناعة، بل إن اعتماد الشركات المحلية في صناعاتها على مجرد التجميع له العديد من السلبيات أهمها أن مصيرها يبقى مرهونا بالشركات الأجنبية. 

أجهزة الأشعة فوق الصوتية 

 وعن الأجهزة فوق الصوتية، يحدثنا المهندس/ أسامة حلمي، أحد أعضاء الفريق: كان الإنتاج الأول للشركة هو:






 * جهاز “New Sonics”: 
 وهو يستخدم للكشف بالموجات فوق الصوتية. كانت البداية بتعاون مصري - أمريكي كبداية أولى، ثم انتقلت الشركة بإنتاج هذا الجهاز إنتاجًا مصريًّا 100%، حيث أنتج الجهاز بسعر منخفض جدًّا عن سعر الجهاز الأجنبي، وقد أقبلت وزارة الصحة على شراء كميات كبيرة من الجهاز. 
وكانت الحاجة إلى إنتاج جهاز للأشعة فوق الصوتية ثلاثي الأبعاد؛ بحيث يكشف الأبعاد الثلاثة للمريض مما يمكّن من سهولة الكشف عليه وتحديد مكان المرض بالضبط ويكون بسعر أقل. وقد أضاف فريق العمل المصري هذه الخاصية ثلاثية الأبعاد إلى منتجاتها من أجهزة الأشعة فوق الصوتية؛ حيث إن استخدام جهاز ثنائي الأبعاد للكشف عن مكان الأورام السرطانية في منطقة معينة قد لا يكون دقيقًا بالقدر الكافي. وقد كانت هناك حاجة إلى إنتاج هذا الجهاز إنتاجًا محليًّا بتكلفة منخفضة، حيث تم إنتاجه بتكلفة تتراوح ما بين 15 إلى 20 ألف جنيه، بينما يتعدى سعر أي جهاز موجات أشعة فوق صوتية أوروبي أو أمريكي 150 ألف جنيه، وجودة الجهاز المصري لا تقل عن جودة الجهاز الأجنبي، بل مضاف عليها تحسين وضوح الصورة. 




أن الاحتكاك والتأثير والتأثر بشركات أجنبية تزيد من الخبرة الإنتاجيةوهو كذلك من أجهزة الأشعة فوق الصوتية، وهو جهاز مصري ألماني؛ حيث وجدنا ومن كفاءة الأجهزة
 وقد ساعدتنا الشركة الألمانية في الحصول على شهادة الـ (CE)، وهي شهادة أوروبية للتصديق على أن الجهاز أصبح مكتمل المواصفات العالمية، بحيث يُتاح لنا توزيعه في كل أنحاء العالم. 
 ومن أهم الإضافات التي أضافها فريق العمل المصري مع الفريق الألماني زيادة حجم الشاشة من 9 بوصات إلى 10 بوصات، كما أضيف إمكانية التخزين على أقراص لينة؛ بحيث أصبح لكل مريض القرص الخاص به لتسجيل حالته، وأهم التقارير الطبية المأخوذة عنه وسهولة انتقال هذا التقرير من القرص الخاص بالمريض إلى الجهاز الشخصي للطبيب في المنزل لمتابعة حالة المريض. 
 كذلك تم التعديل في تصميم لوحة المفاتيح؛ بحيث أصبحت أقل حجمًا بالشكل الذي يسهل للطبيب استخدامها في أثناء متابعة المريض، وبالتالي مكّنت الطبيب من القيام بعمليتين في وقت واحد. 
 كما أوجدنا العديد من المجسّات ذات التطبيقات المختلفة، والتي تُعدّ من أهم ما يميز الجهاز؛ حيث صُمِّمت به وصلتان للمجسات، وبالتالي مُكّن الطبيب من استخدام المجسين بتطبيقات مختلفة في وقت واحد، مما سهل من عملية تحديد جوانب المرض والكشف عنه. 
 والتصميم الحديث للجهاز يحتوي على ذاكرة سينمائية؛ حيث يسع الفيلم ما يقرب من 600 لقطة للمريض، بينما أجهزة الأشعة فوق الصوتية الأجنبية لا تسع إلا من 60 إلى 128 لقطة فيلمية للمريض، وبالتالي أمكن للطبيب تتبع المرض بالشكل الكامل.
 وتبدأ الشركة الآن بتصميم كل أجهزتها بالشكل الذي يمكّن من استخدامها البطاريات الكهربائية، وذلك لعدة أسباب: أولاً لتفادي أضرار انقطاع النور بسبب الأعطال، والذي يؤدي إلى تعطيل الطبيب عن أداء عمله، وكذلك يمكّن الطبيب من الذهاب بالجهاز إلى المريض الذي يتعذر ذهابه إلى الطبيب بسبب حالته. ومن السمات الواضحة في الجهاز الوضوح الشديد للصورة. 

* جهاز Meteor: 
 وهو من الأجهزة التي سيتم إنتاجها قريبا، ويكون مصريًّا 100% من حيث التصميم والإنتاج والصناعة





وهو جهاز يفوق أجهزة New Sonics من حيث كفاءة الصورة، والتغيير الكلي لبرامجه Software، بالإضافة إلى نظام جديد في Hardware والتصميم الميكانيكي، وقد زاد حجم الشاشة في جهاز "Meteor" إلى 14 بوصة، مما يسهّل على الطبيب الرؤية الواضحة؛ حيث كان حجم الشاشة في الأجهزة الأجنبية لا يزيد على 9 بوصة.
كما يشهد جهاز Meteor تغييرًا كليًّا لطرق القياسات والحسابات وحفظ المعلومات والتقارير والصور عن المريض؛ حيث ألغى هذا الجهاز فكرة التقارير الورقية عن المرضى وأصبحت كلها محملة على أقراص “CD” . 
* جهاز Spectrum: 
 وهو جهاز مصري أمريكي من أجهزة "الموجات فوق الصوتية"، وكان الهدف من إنتاج هذا الجهاز هو تلبية المطلب الجماهيري من الأطباء بضرورة إنتاج جهاز أشعة فوق صوتية يكوّن "Color power Doppler" أي ينتج أشعة لونية؛ حيث اتضح للأطباء أن الأشعة الملوّنة تكون ذات كفاءة أعلى في الكشف عن الأمراض، وخاصة أمراض الشرايين والأوردة





وهو يمكن الطبيب من تحديد سمك جدار الأوردة والشرايين وسريان الدم بداخلها، وبالتالي يستطيع تحديد أماكن اختناق الشرايين أو الجلطة الدموية، بحيث يتم التوصل إلى مكان التجلط الدموي في أقل من دقيقة. 
والجهاز صغير الحجم وقليل الوزن، مما يسهل حمله إلى أي مكان أو وضعه في سيارات الإسعاف. وكذلك الجهاز له العديد من المجسات ذات الترددات المختلفة، وبالتالي مختلفة التطبيقات. 
 وجهاز "spectrum”" حصل على شهادة FDA، وهي شهادة الجودة الأمريكية التي ستمكّن من توزيع الجهاز في شتى أنحاء العالم. ويقل سعر جهاز spectrum)) الأشعة فوق الصوتية الملونة عن80 ألف جنيه، وهو سعر منخفض جدًّا بالنسبة لأسعار تلك الأجهزة في الأسوا. ق
 والجهاز به إمكانية تحمل 25 ألف صورة، وكذلك به برنامج للأرشيف عن كل مريض، وبالتالي يمكّن الطبيب من الوصول إلى أي معلومات في وقت قصير جدًّا. والجهاز جارٍ إنتاجه، وهو في مرحلة الاختبارات العالمية التي تمكّنه من الحصول على شهادات الجودة العالمية. 

* جهاز العناية المركّزة sunny MP10 Multi - parameter patient: 
monitorوهو من ضمن الأجهزة التي تم إعادة اكتشافها بحيث يسهل إنتاجها محليًّا من حيث التصميم والصناعة. والذي يقوم بإظهار حالة المريض أثناء العمليات الجراحية. وهو أول جهاز طبي على الإطلاق في العالم يكون به برنامج باللغة العربية عن بيانات المريض وحالته الصحية، وسعر الجهاز لا يقارن بأسعار الأجهزة المثيلة من المنتجات الأجنبية حيث يصل سعره إلى 20 ألف جنيه، بينما أسعار الأجهزة الأجنبية تصل إلى 34 ألف جنيه. والجهاز كذلك يتيح إمكانية اختيار تطبيقات مختلفة والاستغناء عن البعض الآخر. 

جهاز الليزر: “Laser Cure”: 
 استخدام الـsaft laser وهو النوع الذي يستخدم بشكل سطحييختلف بشكل عام استخدام أشعة الليزر حسب قوته، فيوجد أشعة ليزر تستخدم في العلميات الجراحية والقطع والالتحام، 





 أما فكرة هذا الجهاز فتقتصر على في علاج الحروق الجلدية وإجراء عمليات تجميل وجراحات في الأسنان وفي المسالك البولية، أي أن استخداماته سطحية، وكان الجهاز في أول إنتاجه شراكة مصرية روسية، ثم الآن سيخرج في أول الشهر المقبل في صورته المصرية الخالصة.
 وقد أضاف فريق العمل المصري بالتعاون مع معهد علوم الليزر الكثير من المميزات والتقنيات، منها إضافة برنامج لضبط الوقت وتردد الأشعة بشكل أوتوماتيكي.
* جهاز oxyplus: تركيز الأكسجين: 
 كان الهدف من إنتاج هذا الجهاز إنتاجا محليا هو تيسير ممارسة الحياة اليومية لمرضى ضيق التنفس بصورة طبيعية؛





حيث يقوم الجهاز بتركيز الأكسجين من الهواء الجوي بحيث يصل الأكسجين إلى المريض من خلال قناع الفم بنسبة تركيز عالية تتراوح ما بين 90- 95% ويستطيع المريض التحكم في كمية الأكسجين من خلال التحكم في زر الوقت
 وسينتج الجهاز oxyplus بحيث يتناسب مع قدرات دول العالم الثالث، بحيث سيكون أقل سعرًا من المنتج الأجنبي وبنفس الجودة. ومن أهم مميزات التصميم المحلي لهذا الجهاز هو سهولة حملة وانتقاله من مكان إلى آخر، حيث يستطيع المريض حملة في الرحلات الطويلة داخل السيارة أو في المواصلات العامة لصغر حجمه، كما يمكن وضعه داخل سيارات الإسعاف العادية. 
* أجهزة أشعة الرنين المغناطيسيulsar1.5tmri-crescent 0.35tmri 
يوجد نوعان منها: cresent0.35t وهو مصمم بشكل مفتوح يتلاءم مع كل المرضى بكل الأحجام، أما جهاز pulsar 1.5tmri فدائرة المغناطيسية أشد إحكامًا؛ لأنه مغلق وبالتالي درجة تشتت المغناطيسية تكون أقل. 
والجهاز شراكة مصرية أمريكية صينية وكان الهدف هو إنتاج نفس هذا الجهاز بنفس الكفاءة والجودة ولكن بأسعار أقل؛ لتسهيل أوضاع المريض وتكاليف العلاج، حيث يصل سعر خدمة أشعة الرنين المغناطيسي حاليًا إلى 800 جنيه، ولكن بعد إنتاج الجهاز بأسعار منخفضة من المؤكد أنه سيؤثر على تكلفة الأشعة.* برنامج تحسين الصورة: 
وهو برنامج software قام بتنفيذه مجموعة من المهندسين المصريين بالتعاون مع جامعة القاهرة، وإضافة هذا البرنامج إلى أي جهاز طبي يعمل على محو أي تشويش داخل صورة الأشعة أو المرض، ويزيد من كفاءة الصورة، بحيث يزيد من عدد النقاط المكونة للصورة بطريقة رقمية. 

انخفاض السعر والثقة 
وعن العلاقة بين انخفاض السعر وجودة المنتج وإقبال المشتري على الأجهزة المصرية يقول د. ياسر مصطفي: 
انخفاض السعر يرجع إلى انخفاض تكلفة الأيدي العاملة المحلية بالمقارنة بالأيدي العاملة الأجنبية، وكذلك فإن الإنتاج المحلي يلغي تكاليف الاستيراد ونقل مكونات الأجهزة التي تزيد من أسعار الأجهزة الأجنبية، كما أننا عملنا في الأجهزة الطبية المحلية على إضافة مكونات جديدة تسمح بتقليل سعر الجهاز.
 فعلي سبيل المثال جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية الأجنبي كان مصممًا بحيث يكون لكل جهاز وحدة تحكم خاصة لا تصلح لأي جهاز آخر، أما الأجهزة المصرية فقد صممت بوحدة تحكم واحدة تصلح لكل الأجهزة؛ مما قلل من تكاليف إنتاج وتصنيع وحدة خاصة لكل جهاز, وبالتالي عمل على تخفيض الأسعار، بالإضافة إلى أن أي طبيب مبتدئ قد يشتري جهازا صينيًّا أو روسيًّا، وهي المعروفة بانخفاض أسعارها وبقلة جودتها، فإذا استخدم الجهاز المصري الذي هو بنفس سعر المنتج الصيني أو الروسي فسيجد أن المنتج المصري أفضل، وقد يقل سعره، وبالتالي ستتغير ثقافة عدم الثقة في المنتج المحلي وخاصة منخفض السعر. 
 وعن الصعوبات التي تواجه فريق العمل المصري يقول د. ياسر مصطفى: تتمثل أساسا في الإجراءات الروتينية من هيئة الجمارك، فتصنيع أي منتج مصري يحتاج في البداية إلى شراء المنتج الأجنبي؛ لإعادة اكتشافه والتعرف على إمكانياته التكنولوجية، مما يستوجب استيراده من الدول المصنعة له، وفي هذه الحالة فإن التكاليف الضريبية المفروضة علينا تكون باهظة ومرتفعة للغاية، بالإضافة إلى مرور الجهاز على العديد من الأجهزة الضريبية ورقابة المصنفات بأقسامها المختلفة، هذا بالإضافة إلى بقاء الجهاز في الجمارك لمدة قد تزيد عن شهرين، مما يكون له أسوأ الأثر على الجهاز. 
وثالث وأخطر الصعوبات هي الشروط الموضوعة للاشتراك في المناقصات، فكلما حاولنا الدخول في أي من المناقصات المعلن عنها من قبل الهيئات الحكومية والشركات تواجهنا مشكلة عدم مطابقة الموصفات، ليس لأن أجهزتنا التي ننتجها رديئة، بل لأن أهم شروط دخول المناقصات أن يكون المنتج صناعة أوروبية أو أمريكية، أما المنتج المحلي فليس له مكان في المناقصات، وهذا شرط تعجيزي لمنتجاتنا. 

المصـــــدر: http://www.muhandes.net/All/complement/Articles.aspx?numID=31


----------



## أبـو عبادة (26 مارس 2008)

لا يزال في الأمة خير مهما طال الزمن

ليس غريبا ففي الأمة الخير الكثير 

وخصوصا على أهل مصر ( منبع العلماء ) 

عندما نفكر بعقولنا سنسبق الأمم

ولكن متى نرتقي للتفكير بعقولنا ؟؟؟ 
سؤال محير 

أسأل الله أن يرفع عن أمة الإسلام هذا الذل الذي فرض عليها بسبب ذنوبها 

اللهم أعز الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (26 مارس 2008)

*صدقت أخي ابو عبادة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف الخلق و المرسلين سيدنا و سيد و لد آدم محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام..

صدقت أخي فالامة الاسلامية امة العطاء... ولكنه الان تغط في نوم و سيات عميق... بسبب غفلتها عن دينها.... و لكنها ستصحو يوما بإذن الله.... 

اللهم اجعل صحوتنا للحق قريبة


----------

